# Foundation Inspection



## micahferguson1 (May 7, 2015)

I know that this topic has been somewhat covered before, but I wanted to get some fresh thoughts on it. I took the civil PE exam last month, and I'm waiting for my results. Given that I pass, I'm interested in doing residential concrete foundation inspections. I have a relative in the real estate business, and he told me that buyers are often willing to pay for this type of inspection. He showed me an example report from another PE who does this type of work on the side. I know this may vary from state to state, but in general, is a PE allowed to do this type of work or do I need an inspection license, insurance, etc?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2015)

You need to check with the individual state regulations. Around 4/5 of all states require that residential inspections be performed by a licensed home inspector. In my county, certain inspections for foundations require inspection by a PE as well, such as those which have had third stories added to the home, etc.

*I should note that the only reason I'm familiar with this, is that I uncovered some of this when investigating what it would take to convert a deck to a sunroom. So, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 11, 2015)

You should have E&amp;O insurance anytime you perform professional services. I think most people are covered by their company's E&amp;O insurance, but if you are moonlighting, you never know what you will get sued for.


----------

